# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  ORA-00913: too many values

## cherry0401

Hello,

I've been trying to figure out how to fix the above error msg on my UPDATE table statement. Any help will be appreciated..


UPDATE course_stats
SET num_sections = (SELECT course_no, COUNT(section_id)
FROM section
GROUP BY course_no),
num_students = (SELECT c.course_no, 
COUNT(e.section_id) "Total Students"
FROM course c, section se, enrollment e
WHERE se.section_id = e.section_id
AND c.course_no = se.course_no
GROUP BY c.course_no),
num_instructors = (SELECT c.course_no, 
COUNT(se.instructor_id) "Total
Instructor"
FROM course c, section se
WHERE c.course_no = se.course_no
GROUP BY c.course_no);


Name  Null?  Type  
COURSE_NO  NOT NULL  NUMBER(8)  
DESCRIPTION  NOT NULL  VARCHAR2(50)  
COST     NUMBER(9,2)  
PREREQUISITE     NUMBER(8)  
NUM_SECTIONS  NOT NULL  NUMBER(8)  
NUM_STUDENTS  NOT NULL  NUMBER(8)  
NUM_INSTRUCTORS  NOT NULL  NUMBER(8)

----------


## tdkund

Might be useful to you 

The SQL statement requires two sets of values equal in number. This error occurs when the second set contains more items than the first set. For example, the subquery in a WHERE or HAVING clause may return too many columns, or a VALUES or SELECT clause may return more columns than are listed in the INSERT. 

Action: Check the number of items in each set and change the SQL statement to make them equal.

----------

